# Weird looking feather



## Daniela Demyan (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello! My parrot has feathers that look weird near the eye. What could it be?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That spot is his ear, has be been scratching the area or is there a discharge from the ear, are the feathers like that on the other side of his head?


----------



## Daniela Demyan (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't think there are any discharge. He can sometimes scratch this place, but not very often. There is nothing on the other side.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If he has been molting recently it could be some feather loss in the area, keep an eye on it and if you see him scratching it or rubbing the area excessively it would be an indication that he is feeling something wrong, and it would be best to have him checked by an avian vet to make sure there is not a problem internally.


----------



## Daniela Demyan (Dec 14, 2021)

Weird movements 



Cody said:


> If he has been molting recently it could be some feather loss in the area, keep an eye on it and if you see him scratching it or rubbing the area excessively it would be an indication that he is feeling something wrong, and it would be best to have him checked by an avian vet to make sure there is not a problem internally.


Hello! I live in Columbia MD. I was calling 6 vet clinics and hospitals and nobody sees parrots. Do you have any suggestion how can i find an avian doctor? I would be very thankful!

What can it be??

Here are more photos


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Daniela, 

Cody is correct, it's his ear and he appears to have feather loss around that area. If he's not currently moulting then it may be cause for concern; you said he's not scratching it much? Are his feathers wet (i.e did he take a bath)? 

Did you try looking up exotic vets as well as regular vets? Sometimes they are able to see birds. 

Additionally, the video you posted is not cause for concern. He is preening, this is how budgies clean their feathers and maintain them. 

Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies if you haven't already! You'll find a lot of information about budgies on there as well.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Daniela Demyan said:


> What can it be??


He is adjusting his crop when he is stretching his neck.


----------



## Daniela Demyan (Dec 14, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hi Daniela,
> 
> Cody is correct, it's his ear and he appears to have feather loss around that area. If he's not currently moulting then it may be cause for concern; you said he's not scratching it much? Are his feathers wet (i.e did he take a bath)?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply! No he is not wet and he didn’t took bath today. I don’t see him scratching this area. I was looking for vet from the link in the discussion for founding clinics and hospitals near me.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Are you referring to the Assoc. of Avian Vets link, you may need to open up the mile radius to find one after putting in your city and state.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Molting*
*Miserable Molting*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

